# PC shut down when touching case



## oli356 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey

Pretty much when i sometimes touch the top of my pc case (storm scout) when attempting to plug in a USB cable my pc just shuts down and restarts... did it with my old case so i thought it was just that...

Not to sure if its when i touch the case itself :S or when the metal on the usb cable hits the usb in the case for first time...... doesn't do it everytime but it can be rather annoying.

Anyone know why?

Sorry if this is wrong section

EDIT: Just tried to plug in my ipod as the end part of the ipod cable hit the inside of the ipod it restarted (was only just touching) 
also it does it for other cables not just my ipod one


----------



## jonf (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi,

By any chance do you get any static electric shocks when you use your computer (or any other computer in the building), however big or small? I remember a couple of incidents when I was at work where I connected a USB flash drive to a computer and felt a static shock. One time it temporarily disabled the mouse, but the keyboard was still working, so I simply restarted the computer and it was working fine after that. Turns out it was caused by a combination of the carpets and the trainers that I was wearing at the time, so from now on I take them off and walk around with just socks :grin:. Probably not quite the same situation as yours, I know, but thought I would ask anyway.


Regards,

Jon.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi the other thing to look for would be a damaged wire connected to the usb ports or very near by


----------



## oli356 (Nov 22, 2009)

Can't feel any static shocks so can't be that

as the case is brand new and old case did it aswell surely it can't be the wire connecting from mobo to case... Was thinking it could be mobo


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi a carefull inspection is the first step this would include the stand off's that the mobo is mounted on


----------



## oli356 (Nov 22, 2009)

Well i only mounted it like a week ago ... i know for some reason my mobo doesn't follow the ATX screws on the case..

case told me were the atx screws go.... but my mobo doesn't have holes in that position... so i know the top right of my mobo (closest to were dvd drive goes... (right of cpu, and opposite the front pannel connectors is a little loose as there is no standoff there but stil.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi it may be putting stress on the board,leaving it at an angle allowing it to make a slight contact that is just two possible things


----------



## oli356 (Nov 22, 2009)

Yer.. ill have to check sometime soon - 


ty

It cant be mobo standings as of i have a usb extender cable.... its plugged into my case.... i put my sony bloggie into it and as soon as the metal touched metal as always it shut down so cant see how it is that..... im going to make sure i disconect my usb devices when i unplug them


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi you would be amazed at what can cause a short


----------



## oli356 (Nov 22, 2009)

Ok - not had time to check mobo stand offs but I just put my thumb on metal on my USB extenders cable so I could plug camera in and I got a static shock from touching it - of course as I plugged camera in pc restarted then


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

set it up out of the case on a piece of cardboard with
cpu
video
ram
speaker
and see if you get post
check you have the correct amount of standoffs no more no less
that they line up with the holes in the m/board
usually 9

if it runs ok add components 1 at a time and check there are no problems


----------



## oli356 (Nov 22, 2009)

Is that ok just to put mobo on cardboard? Such a lot to do is it doesn't always shut down every time....

not got time to do all of this either really  i guess it has to be done though

ty


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

cardboard is safe from static


----------



## Invert (Apr 1, 2010)

Cardboard / paper = non conductive anything non conductive is fine look at the sticky in building about bench testing that's what thier talkin about


----------



## oli356 (Nov 22, 2009)

ok so add everything i need on the cardboard including hdd i guess....

ill do a few restarts leave pc on for a while to try get it to shutdown if i plug in a USB.

then you add what one at a time :S?

I have a bigger feeling its my mobo as i did have a few screw problems when setting it up for first time and might not of used the bigger holes with silver ring on outside...


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

What motherboard do you have?


----------



## oli356 (Nov 22, 2009)

Gigabyte MA790x-UD3P

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=3107


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi glad to see you back dai has given you the best method to help troubleshoot


----------



## oli356 (Nov 22, 2009)

K thanks - should have time tommorow  if not Wednesday


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Take your time no one here is any rush


----------



## oli356 (Nov 22, 2009)

Ok anyway think i will have to leave this for now...
Needing computer a lot at moment so... anyway all i could take out from mobo is a stick of ram as gpu is a must as no onboard graphics. 
I did have a look though and every standoff possible is in... im sure its not 9 though for like 6/7 max.. and the only part what isn't as 'secure' as the others is by the 24pin connector. So top right of board


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

yes you have 7 fixing points 
a 8 pin aux power socket at the top right of the board

the 24 pin should be secure as it latches in


----------



## oli356 (Nov 22, 2009)

Sorry I mean where the 24 pin is located that part of the board has no stand off near it. So when inserting the 24 pin the board pushes down a bit.. But no stand off to use which is strange..


----------

